# Unexpected litter



## acdcfan23 (Sep 18, 2013)

My rabbit seems to be shedding or something and pilling it all in a corner and digging it out almost like a bed. Normal?


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 18, 2013)

Is it a unaltered doe?


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 18, 2013)

Then it's probably a false pregnancy. I'd consider getting her spayed  It helps with hormonal behaviors, as well as eliminating the risk of reproductive organ cancers.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Uro_gen_diseases/Pseu_preg/pseudo_en.htm


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 19, 2013)

She was pregnant! She had 4 lastnight!


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane (Sep 19, 2013)

A surprise litter! Congratulations I suppose  From reading your other posts you mentioned that you got her around the 30th of August (as a rough date) which means she would have already been pregnant for about a week and a half! I wonder if the people you got her from knew. If you have any questions about the babies, feel free to ask.

The pregnancy also likely explains the thumping and lunging behaviour she was displaying earlier.


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes a Huge surprise! I asked the lady who had her and she said that she had 9 babies in her litter and they must have gotten mixed up! And hopefully now shes a lot better to handle. What kinds of tips would you have for baby bunnies?


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane (Sep 19, 2013)

She may still be a little bit defensive for a while because of the babies, but if you reward her and pet her before investigating the babies she should do well with you interacting with them. At the moment for the babies, mostly make sure that they're eating. They'll only feed once or twice a day in the morning or evening and their bellies should look like round ping pong balls!

Is the nest that she made in a box or anything? Or is it just sitting open in the cage? It might be worth getting a cardboard box (like a shoebox) big enough for mum and babies and carefully transferring the nest into it so that the babies can't crawl all over the cage, I've been told they can be quite the climbers. I think that should be ok to do, but might be worth hearing the advice of some actual breeders but I think moving nests into a box is ok.


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay thanks


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## majorv (Sep 19, 2013)

There isn't really much you need to do except check them each day to make sure they're being fed. I agree that it would be best if you could carefully move the nest into a shoebox type container. It should be big enough for mom to get in and out of and turn around without stepping on the kits. The box keeps the kits corraled until they're a little older.


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 19, 2013)

Is it normal for the mom to be bleeding? There are like two drops where she just pooped.


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## majorv (Sep 19, 2013)

Did she have any more kits after the first ones? Sometimes it takes a little bit before the doe cleans herself up. Watch her and if you see any fresh blood later tonight or in the morning you should consult a vet.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane (Sep 23, 2013)

How are mum and babies doing?


----------



## ladysown (Sep 23, 2013)

a low flat box to keep them contained will work well too. 

Enjoy them. Play with them often to get them really tame and then send them off to PAID new homes.


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 23, 2013)

All are doing very well. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane (Sep 24, 2013)

Yay  Glad to know that they are doing well


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 25, 2013)

Does anyone have tips on runts? Mine looks thin  how much should i feed it! Keep it in the nest with the others all day.


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 29, 2013)

The babies are 10 days old today 







Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## majorv (Sep 29, 2013)

They should be opening their eyes in the next 2-3 days!


----------



## acdcfan23 (Sep 30, 2013)

I cant wait! They are soo cute 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane (Sep 30, 2013)

They are adorable! Looks like they're doing well


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 2, 2013)

They look healthy!  They are also so cute!


----------

